# Organizing FOs



## dixiedragon (May 17, 2015)

How do you have your FOs organized?

First I separated out the not skin safe ones (only a few small samples) and the HP only ones.

Categories I have so far:
Floral
Fruit
Green
Bakery
Drink (wine, coffee)
Cologne/perfume
Woodsy


----------



## Seawolfe (May 17, 2015)

I only own 5 FO's and I separate them into "I like these" and "OMG NO". Oh and one "I don't care for but other people like" :twisted:


----------



## snappyllama (May 17, 2015)

I keep mine by supplier in plastic containers to try to contain the scent.  I only buy 2 ounces of any FO, because I'm apparently trying to test every fragrance in the world (according to my husband).


----------



## hmlove1218 (May 17, 2015)

I keep mine grouped by suppliers in cardboard boxes without lids. I also put a small sticker with the name of the FO on the top of the bottle so I can find what I'm looking for pretty much at a glance


----------



## PinkCupcake (May 17, 2015)

I have very limited space for my supplies, so my FOs are all in plastic boxes. I actually have them grouped by size, which is not the most efficient method.


----------



## shunt2011 (May 17, 2015)

I have mine organized by supplier and then alphabetical.  I'm a bit OCD with some things.  I have 3 shelves on one of my storage racks.


----------



## galaxyMLP (May 17, 2015)

I have mine like this:




I found it at good will and repainted it. I organize them by "season" pretty much. I also tend to keep the ones I don't like together in a cubby just in case someone would request them. It looks more full now than in this picture!


----------



## grumpy_owl (May 22, 2015)

Mine are organized by: Men's FO; Herbs, Florals & Botanicals; Fruit & Citrus; "Dark," Fall & Winter; Honeys and lip flavors (yeah, I have a buttload of honeys. The search continues); and "Other" (Champagne, Burnt Sugar, Amber, various teas).

It's not so much a scent categorization as inspiration for my go-tos and the kind of fragrances I'll look for when I feel like making a certain kind of soap. So if I'm looking to make a Christmas soap or a masculine one (Kentish Rain, for instance, is in the Men's FO box) or fancy wedding favors, I know where to start searching.


----------



## newbie (May 23, 2015)

I envy you all. You have some sort of organization. I would be mortified to have anyone see my FO's. Or my house for that matter.


----------



## Jan Johnson (May 25, 2015)

Organizing my Fos was one of the best things I’ve ever done for myself. I absolutely knew that my addiction had become a problem I just didn’t want to face it and I also didn’t want anyone else to see how out of control it had gotten. One day when I couldn’t take it any longer, I waited until I had the house to myself and pulled them all out. Yes folks, all of them. I organized them by manufacturer in plastic boxes and inventoried them so that now I know what I’ve got. I refrigerate, so space is still a problem. I’m not guilt-free but, I feel so much better. At least now I feel some sense of control…sheesh! So, however you categorize them, just do it, it helps!


----------



## TwystedPryncess (May 25, 2015)

Mine is pretty much organized by men's scents on the left side of the shelf, unisex in the middle, women's on the right, and then the biggest bottles in the back line, middle size in the middle, teeny tiny ones in rows in the front.

In each of those categories they are kind of organized by season. 

Then the Fall Fragrance box is on a shelf below it.

I did an inventory count a couple weeks ago and have about 31 scents plus the Fall Fragrance box, (11?) so I think I'm really not addicted too bad yet. It could be worse.


----------



## cmzaha (May 25, 2015)

newbie said:


> I envy you all. You have some sort of organization. I would be mortified to have anyone see my FO's. Or my house for that matter.


Oh yeah, me too. LOL, sometimes I spend an hr looking for the one I know I have. :lolno: With 2 freestanding cabinets filled with EO's and FO's it can be a real challenge. My biggest fear is a large earthquake, I would have to call hazmat. Keep telling myself I am going to get them organized, someday......ah but I do know what I have


----------



## Muskette (May 25, 2015)

I keep mine in an old 5-drawer dresser in alphabetical order. Yes, all five drawers are full. Whenever I get a new one, I add it to my spreadsheet. The spreadsheet has them listed in alphabetical order by name, and also has the price per oz, flash point, vanilla content, and any other notes I need such as whether it accelerates or discolors. It was a huge project when I first decided to do it, but now I just have to add the info for each new one and its no biggie.


----------



## snappyllama (May 25, 2015)

Muskette said:


> I keep mine in an old 5-drawer dresser in alphabetical order. Yes, all five drawers are full. Whenever I get a new one, I add it to my spreadsheet. The spreadsheet has them listed in alphabetical order by name, and also has the price per oz, flash point, vanilla content, and any other notes I need such as whether it accelerates or discolors. It was a huge project when I first decided to do it, but now I just have to add the info for each new one and its no biggie.



That's a fantastic idea... I love spreadsheets.  I'm about to do a FO purge, so making my notes on why I'm giving them away instead of soaping with them would be helpful so I don't re-buy the same thing in the future,


----------



## reinbeau (May 25, 2015)

newbie said:


> I envy you all. You have some sort of organization. I would be mortified to have anyone see my FO's. Or my house for that matter.


Mine are in big tubs, in no particular order, but I have to say, I also suffer from C.H.A.O.S. (Can't have anyone over syndrome)   Actually it's not funny.....Drives me nuts.  But there's just not enough time in a day.....


----------



## shunt2011 (May 25, 2015)

I just went through mine last weekend and am going to put the 2 boxes I cleaned out plus close to 75 one ounce bottles in our yard sale next weekend. I also have a bunch of bottles. That still leaves me with 100 plus bottles. It's embarrassing sometimes.


----------



## snappyllama (May 25, 2015)

shunt2011 said:


> I just went through mine last weekend and am going to put the 2 boxes I cleaned out plus close to 75 one ounce bottles in our yard sale next weekend. I also have a bunch of bottles. That still leaves me with 100 plus bottles. It's embarrassing sometimes.




I wish I lived close enough to go to your yard sale!


----------



## snappyllama (May 25, 2015)

shunt2011 said:


> I just went through mine last weekend and am going to put the 2 boxes I cleaned out plus close to 75 one ounce bottles in our yard sale next weekend. I also have a bunch of bottles. That still leaves me with 100 plus bottles. It's embarrassing sometimes.




I wish I lived nearby so I could go to your yard sale.


----------



## cmzaha (May 26, 2015)

Muskette said:


> I keep mine in an old 5-drawer dresser in alphabetical order. Yes, all five drawers are full. Whenever I get a new one, I add it to my spreadsheet. The spreadsheet has them listed in alphabetical order by name, and also has the price per oz, flash point, vanilla content, and any other notes I need such as whether it accelerates or discolors. It was a huge project when I first decided to do it, but now I just have to add the info for each new one and its no biggie.


Wish I could be so organized, but at my age I am sure not to change, so my disorganized chaos is here to stay. I hate spreadsheets, databases and all types of paperwork. My house is fine, just not the cabinets, or my extra room where all my supplies are stored


----------



## Jan Johnson (May 26, 2015)

In the past, I’ve bought so many scents that have good reviews, smell wonderful OOB, but for me they fade quickly or morph horribly or just lose the most important notes. Of course, at the time I’m so excited and so sure that it’s going to be everything I want, :lolno:
I end up buying too much before I try it myself. So in future, I am going to try to curb my enthusiasm and only order 2oz. bottles for testing. I am so impatient! But I’m really going to try!


----------



## jules92207 (May 26, 2015)

I fill up my cabinet then I can't buy more till there is room. I often only buy 2oz bottles till I know I love something.


----------



## reinbeau (May 27, 2015)

jules92207 said:


> I fill up my cabinet then I can't buy more till there is room. I often only buy 2oz bottles till I know I love something.


Oh, I dunno, I see room for shelves between those shelves, easily doubling your addition abilities.....


----------



## hmlove1218 (May 27, 2015)

jules92207 said:


> I fill up my cabinet then I can't buy more till there is room. I often only buy 2oz bottles till I know I love something.



I love your cabinet! I'm in the process of building a soap shed, so I think I'm going to steal the design  (and I second the need for more shelving)


----------



## jules92207 (May 27, 2015)

^^Excellent idea! More shelving! Duh!!! I'm so on that...


----------

